# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Khác gì địa ngục

## thanhtain

Người chồng có thói quen về nhà rất trễ. Một hôm, anh ta bỗng dưng về sớm, người vợ thấy làm lạ, bèn hỏi: “Sao hôm nay anh về sớm quá vậy?”.
Anh ta liền bảo:
- Hôm nay họp với Sếp, ông ấy chửi anh và nói xuống địa ngục đi, thế là anh tắt máy tính, đi về nhà.

----------

